# Spicy Seahawk’s Ongoing Linnie Thread



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I plan to start with just the single Linnie, but I think that I’d like to add a friend for her in 6-8 months. This would give us a chance to bond first before a new kid was added.
I’m fairly sure that (after quarantine) they would be caged separately for a period of time until it was appropriate for them to be housed together. I’d put the cages next to each other so that they could hear/see each other. Co-housing would likely just be connecting the two cages and removing a panel or two for extra room. 

Both would be from the same breeder and hand raised.
My first Linnie is likely going to be a female; but should that automatically mean that the second one should be too? 
I know that female parrots can tend to be (generally) more territorial and they often don’t work well in pairs like two males would (this is obviously bird dependent though).

So. Are female Linnies typically happier with a male partner, or is another female not as big a deal as I’m thinking?

I am not opposed to preventive breeding measures for a mixed pair, as that seems like a lot less work than having to house two girls separately who may not get along…?

I know that @Cody is the resident expert, but I figured that I’d throw this out there for everyone


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am no expert, I have the two Linnie boys but there are not a lot of people that have them so you may not get too much input here. My boys are very closely bonded, when I got them one was 6 mos old and the other 4 mos and I have had them for 6 years now. Here are Beau and Nicky.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would imagine that the breeder would be able to answer the question with regard as to how well female Linnies get along with one another.
I'd love to know the answer when you find out!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would imagine that the breeder would be able to answer the question with regard as to how well female Linnies get along with one another.
> I'd love to know the answer when you find out!*


I just spoke with her this morning 

She said that Linnies are atypical in the parrot world, _but _that if I planned to have two that I should both get boys and stay away from a mixed pair. Two girls is fine, but then I just have to be on the lookout for any potential egg laying, but a mixed pair "may" be fine but they tend to get more hormonal and possessive.
So, long-story-short, if I want two that will more than likely go well together and have no issues with eggs; boys are the easiest way to go (much like budgies).

Her other breeding pair is just starting to roost, so I moved my reservation to that group to ensure that I could start with a male. It pushes out my take-home date by a month or so, but that's totally fine with me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent -- great plan!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I know that the cage that I got is large enough for two, but I honestly may just get the same exact cage again and remove the side panels and join them together. The space that I have carved out in my living room between two windows is "just" the right size for that


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That would be awesome if the two cages will fit together in the way they will need to.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *That would be awesome if the two cages will fit together in the way they will need to.*


I've been known to get fancy with carabiners!
(obviously maintaining a gap of less than .5")


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *That would be awesome if the two cages will fit together in the way they will need to.*


I just measured, it would be 60"x19"x34". I'm not sure what we are calling width vs. length here, but it would be 60" horizontally from side-to-side, 19" from front to back and 34" tall.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the cage I initially got for my Linnies 6421 Black - 64"x21"x65" Double Flight Cage with Divider , so 2 of your current cages would be about the same. This double flight cage is made so you can use the divider to have 2 separate sides or one big cage. What you cannot do with this is separate the two sides completely and use as 2 single cages because if you did that each would be missing a side, the divider acts as a common side for both cages .


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is the cage I initially got for my Linnies 6421 Black - 64"x21"x65" Double Flight Cage with Divider , so 2 of your current cages would be about the same. This double flight cage is made so you can use the divider to have 2 separate sides or one big cage. What you cannot do with this is separate the two sides completely and use as 2 single cages because if you did that each would be missing a side, the divider acts as a common side for both cages .


This may be the way to go. 
I would move Thing 1 into the new cage (just one side) and then Thing 2 could use the original cage for quarantine.
Then Thing 2 could move into the other half of the flight cage for a few days before the divider comes out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That sounds like a great plan to me!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Shop around for the best price, it is not the MSRP of $749.99.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Had some fun with pvc and vet wrap..
Playground for the future wee one, I just have to tidy up the edges.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Added some toys!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is like getting a nursery ready for a new baby.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is like getting a nursery ready for a new baby.



I know, I’m ridiculous. 
I have a moderate obsessive personality at times and this is how I supplement not yet having an actual bird 


I even made a playlist of music and voice training recordings for the little ****** to keep him entertained while I work 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Getting all the stuff ready ahead of time is part of the fun! *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I had some spares…


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think you will have to get a flock of birds so they can all have fun on all the great things you have ready.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> I think you will have to get a flock of birds so they can all have fun on all the great things you have ready.


I shouldn’t have my own money 🙃


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

With the current clutch, there are three healthy dark-eyed babies. 
The line of people ahead of me seems very focused on a turquoise "model", while I actually prefer the wild green or cobalt.
So. If there are any green boys of the three, I may be in luck! Should know in the next couple of weeks as they feather-up and they get DNA results.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*THAT is exciting!!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *THAT is exciting!!*


I'm quite jazzed 
Waiting until January will be....I would prefer not to.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yep, I certainly understand that! *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yep, I certainly understand that! *


The fun part will be if she has a green _girl_, and then I have to decide 
Temperament-wise, there isn't much difference between genders, I would just have some of the potential added complexity of hen keeping.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Some sand-blasted Manzanita, anyone?
Triple Twine Suspension rig!!


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow! Those are creative and awesome! Your next one should be a tensegrity table with perches instead of a top.. it may help birds evolve to do calculus and physics 🤓 If you don't, maybe I'll give it a run. Is the diameter okay for budgies? I looked up "linnies" (never heard of this bird before), and hard to tell size, but they appear similar to budgies.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

vrabec said:


> Wow! Those are creative and awesome! Your next one should be a tensegrity table with perches instead of a top.. it may help birds evolve to do calculus and physics 🤓 If you don't, maybe I'll give it a run. Is the diameter okay for budgies? I looked up "linnies" (never heard of this bird before), and hard to tell size, but they appear similar to budgies.


They are like a stocky budgie, typically toys/perches/etc. for budgies work for Linnies.
Here’s a good size comparison:


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Crossing my fingers.
The last of the three babies the breeder has is feathering up to be green...and everyone in front of me seems so-so on green (Dark Green, specifically).

I have a chance!

If it becomes official, I will share pics.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Whoo Hooo!! Got my fingers. toes and eyes crossed for ya!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Whoo Hooo!! Got my fingers. toes and eyes crossed for ya!*


Bet you look silly 😜


----------

